# Mobile tool boxes



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

Do any of you guys use mobile tool boxes like the Stanley Fatmax? Ive used a cheaper stanley but it hasnt held up well and was wondering if anyone knew of a high quality one?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bst said:


> Do any of you guys use mobile tool boxes like the Stanley Fatmax? Ive used a cheaper stanley but it hasnt held up well and was wondering if anyone knew of a high quality one?


I'll bet the Fatmax will hold up,But do you really want to lug around a tool box?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I use Dewalt Tough System. It's only wicked awesome, though, so beware.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> I use Dewalt Tough System. It's only wicked awesome, though, so beware.


DeWalt owns Stanley. As far as I can see, they're rolling tool boxes are the same.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

I've tried this, but I just can't get it right. I don't know if it's something that will ever work out.

Some issues: 

The place where you need it the most is not going to have access with a large box or rolling handtruck.
You are going to leave tire tracks of dirt, even if you spend time cleaning each wheel off.
You are going to be bringing too much stuff that you don't need.
You are always going to need more than you have in that one system.

In the end, I've found the old fashion was better. Use a helper to bring it all in for you and go back out for anything you may not have thought of :thumbup:


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

99cents said:


> DeWalt owns Stanley. As far as I can see, they're rolling tool boxes are the same.


Doesn't dewalt also own black and decker? there is clearly a difference between the 2 ,no?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rochsolid said:


> Doesn't dewalt also own black and decker? there is clearly a difference between the 2 ,no?


I believe its the other way around.. B&D owns dewalt...


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

99cents said:


> DeWalt owns Stanley. As far as I can see, they're rolling tool boxes are the same.


They have yet to re brand the tough system as stanley. 
It is thicker S.F. and a little more rugged than the fatmax stuff.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> They have yet to re brand the tough system as stanley.
> It is thicker S.F. and a little more rugged than the fatmax stuff.


Could be. I was looking at stacking mobile tool boxes and the Dewalt and Stanley were identical, even the same price. Maybe there are different models, though.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Doesn't work for me. I have one of these a 4' ladder and a cordless. 99% of the time thats all I need.










That and whatever tote(s) I have set up for that job.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

The Dewalt Tough System is stronger than any Stanley box I've ever come across.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> The Dewalt Tough System is stronger than any Stanley box I've ever come across.


If that's your truck, they better be sponsoring you. 

Yeah, the tough system is a foamed plastic, and I think tends to run a bit thicker than than the Stanley stuff does yet. 

Unfortunately all the Tough System stuff started getting readily available just after I bought a 24 gallon Stanley rolling tool chest.









Bst, it really depends on what type of work you do, what sort of tool storage works. I got mine because I'm based at a single location, and use it like a personal job box.


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

Bst said:


> Do any of you guys use mobile tool boxes like the Stanley Fatmax? Ive used a cheaper stanley but it hasnt held up well and was wondering if anyone knew of a high quality one?




I acquired a pelican box. I don't use it often, but its rugged, waterproof and locks.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If you want a classic metal tool box, Kennedy is THE brand. I carry one on my cart every working day. They are not the cheapest, but will last many years of use. Kennedy is about the only brand tool box still with metal handles. My current Kennedy # K20 is 27 years old and still serves it's purpose well.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

KDC said:


> If that's your truck, they better be sponsoring you.


:laughing: Nope, not my truck.. it's a van, I don't drive vans!

Plus I don't even like Dewalt.. but their tough system is pretty damn good.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

I miss this one , which it be imported here .


----------



## bubba (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a pelican 0450 I picked up off Craigslist for CHEAP! Love it, tough as nails, waterproof and will last me forever. I couldn't imagine trying to take it anywhere besides where I keep mine though, in the back of the jeep lol. I mostly just store extra tools in it and load my bag with what I may need


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I made a dolly for my tough cases, much more versatile than the cart IMO


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

chewy said:


> I made a dolly for my tough cases, much more versatile than the cart IMO


I bought a small collapsing hand cart, the tough dolly was harder to maneuver. Looks good!


----------

